# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Where can I catch up the last 18mths without watching all episodes?

## chez33

We moved to Cape Town in December 2013, I carried on watching Hollyoaks via yo tube for a good while but then there was a problem I think as no episodes were uploaded for ages. I gave it up! 

Recently though I've been wanting to catch up, I have started watching from August 2015 but am fast realizing I've missed so much that I really need to go back further in order to gel with the new characters, of which there are many! 

The last time I remember watching was around The Gloved Hand killer story-line, don't even think I concluded watching it as I read it was Lyndsey and was shocked!

What should I do? bite the bullet and watch that far back, then I will never catch up?

Or is there anywhere I can read detailed recap's with images?


Thanks Guys!

----------


## Perdita

> We moved to Cape Town in December 2013, I carried on watching Hollyoaks via yo tube for a good while but then there was a problem I think as no episodes were uploaded for ages. I gave it up! 
> 
> Recently though I've been wanting to catch up, I have started watching from August 2015 but am fast realizing I've missed so much that I really need to go back further in order to gel with the new characters, of which there are many! 
> 
> The last time I remember watching was around The Gloved Hand killer story-line, don't even think I concluded watching it as I read it was Lyndsey and was shocked!
> 
> What should I do? bite the bullet and watch that far back, then I will never catch up?
> 
> Or is there anywhere I can read detailed recap's with images?
> ...


Hi Chez,

Welcome to SoapBoards  :Smile: 

You can always read the weekly spoilers here, usually with some pictures, that should give you some idea what has happened and also some individual ones on characters  :Smile:

----------

